# Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse



## DokSnyder (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da gerade die letzten Wochen vermehrt die Frage nach Baitcastern kam: bei Tackletour gibts nur heute die Daiwa Viento für 99$. 

Gruß
Dok
:m

Edit: Auch die Team Daiwa Cielo Ruten für 150$ ist mal ein Angebot... *grübel*


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Edit: Auch die Team Daiwa Cielo Ruten für 150$ ist mal ein Angebot... *grübel*



Für 100 USD und mehr muss man sich da aber registrieren lassen (mit Perso-Kopie und sowas).


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

In meiner Aufregung finde ich die da nicht, sag mal bitte weg oder Direktlink:q.

Haben will...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Geier 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html

War bei mir diese Wochen bei der RedArc für 45€ aber genau so


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geier
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html
> 
> War bei mir diese Wochen bei der RedArc für 45€ aber genau so



Vielen Dank.:z|asmil:#v


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Klasse Abwicklung mit Paypal, da freue ich mich mega habe lange auf so ein Angebot bei der Viento gewartet....oh heute abend kommt mein Finanzministerium nach Haus, falls ihr die nächsten Wochen nichts von mir hört kommt dass davon dass ich dann Wohnsitzlos bin.

Diese Woche kammen da schon zwei so kleine Packete, und irgendwann glaubt sie mir nicht mehr dass das alles im Angebot ist und eigentlich überhaupt nichts kostet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Verdammt woher kenne ich das bloß 
Ich durfte heute auch beim Zoll antanzen und meine neuen Köder in 
Empfang nehmen. Ich hatte mich an der Aktion bei den River2Sea 
Ködern ausgelassen.


----------



## oolfxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Was kostet sie denn dann bis vor die Haustür? Ca 110€?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Mit Zoll und allem drum und dran ca. 120 Euro. Sollte man Glück haben und der Postbote bringt sie einem direkt sind es etwas über 101 Euro, wobei man natürlich dann zum Zoll geht und die Steuern nachzahlt.|kopfkrat


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Dann wünsch ich mal viel Glück, dass dein Päckchen durchrutscht 

Habt ihr das auch noch mit den 10% gesehen? http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/malone/

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/workingorder.html?TDZCC1PA=0

Das macht dann 89$ :g


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ne, aber er muss ja auch von was Leben|kopfkrat:q#d


----------



## Ikonengolf (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ oolfred ,

BLINDFISCH bin icke dann  wohl oder halt nur net mutig genug !?!
Also die 10 % werden automatisch abgezogen wenn man die Daiwa Viento ordert !
Nochmal für Rookie`s  ich muss als Rechtshänder das L (Linkshand Modell) bestellen, korrekt ? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe ...
Bin ja dann mal auf den Ablauf des Bestellvorgangs und die Versandkosten gespannt !
Zoll wird ja leider auch für die Versandkosten fällig, gelle ?  :-(

Ciao
       und
               Petri   ;-)

ich glaube ich bin zu blöde ?!?  :c
Bekomme die Daiwa Viento nur für: 99,- $ aufgerufen ?!?
Das mit dem 10 % Rabatt bekomme ich net gebacken !?!  #d
Schade ...
Need Heeelp !
Habe am: 20.01.2010 die Daiwa Megaforce für: 79,95,- bei Bigtackle bestellt (angegebene Lieferzeit waren glaube ich 2-5 Tage) und noch immer net erhalten !?!
Wenn ich also die Viento für 89,- $ bekommen könnte würde ich zuschlagen !
Der Zoll ist bei mir nur: 5 km entfernt also kein Prob.
Wäre also dankbar wenn einem blinden geholfen wird mit dem 10 % Rabatt LINK ! #6
Der Shop liefert aber auch standardmäßig nach good old Germany , oder muss ich da mit Probs. rechnen ?
Gibt es noch weitere Angebote in dem Shop die lohnen würden ?
Brauche noch Equipment für mein Porta Boot zum Beispiel Minn Kota am besten den hier:
*Minn Kota PowerDrive PD 55 V2*

*
falls der sich auch problemlos am Heck installieren lässt ?!?

Daaanke für Eure hilfreichen antworten ...:vik:

Ciao  und  Petri...


*


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@Ikonengolf:

Also du gehst auf diesen Link: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/malone/

Dann klickst du auf "*Thank You. Click here to recieve your 10%..*"

Anschließend suchst du dir unter _Casting Reels -> Daiwa ->_ Team Daiwa Viento die Rolle raus und machst sie mit "_Add to Cart_" in deinen Warenkorb.
Im Warenkorb werden dir dann die 10% berechnet 

Empfehlen kann ich noch die Luckycaft Wobbler bei TWH. Kriegst für 10€(bzw 12€ mit Einfuhrsteuer, wenn du über 22€ Warenwet bestellst)

Habe die Viento auch einige Zeit lang gefischt. Ne solide Rolle im WG-Bereich von 10-50g. Und auch Prima zum Vertikalen. Die neue Revo SX ist allerdings um einiges besser, falls du auf das Twitching-Bar verzichten kannst und noch 20-30€ mehr zahlen würdest..

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Ikonengolf (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ oolfred ,

BLINDFISCH bin icke dann  wohl oder halt nur net mutig genug !?!
Also die 10 % werden automatisch abgezogen wenn man die Daiwa Viento ordert !
Nochmal für Rookie`s  ich muss als Rechtshänder das L (Linkshand Modell) bestellen, korrekt ? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe ...
Bin ja dann mal auf den Ablauf des Bestellvorgangs und die Versandkosten gespannt !
Zoll wird ja leider auch für die Versandkosten fällig, gelle ?  :-(

PS:
ich will die Rolle in jedem Fall auch zum Vertikalen und will eigentlich och die Twitchin Bar ...  :-D

Ciao
       und
               Petri   ;-)


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ja auf jeden Fall das *L*inkshand-Modll! Also "Daiwa Viento-*L*". Das bedeutet, dass du die Rolle in der rechten Hand hältst und mit der Linken Hand kurbelst. So wie bei ner Stationärrolle auch.

Das Twitching-Bar ist tatsächlich recht praktisch, aber man kann auch drauf verzichten, wenn man nicht vertikaalt 

Wenn du unter deinem Warenkorb auf "_Calculate Shipping_" klickst und dann Germany eingibst, siehst du die Versandkosten.

Eigentlich dürften die Versandkosten nicht besteuert werden!(Habe ich mal bei Zoll.de gelesen, find aber grad kein Link)
Dazu gibts  echt tausend verschiedene Meinungen.. scheinbar auch unter den Zollbeamten selbst^^ Am besten ruf doch mal vorher einfach beim Zollamt an und lass dich auf nen § verweisen. Dann hast du´s schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## Tobatron (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Alert For All First Time International Customers Please be aware that all first time International Customers of Tackle Warehouse will be required to provide the following information. This required information must be e-mailed, faxed or sent via postal mail and verified before an order can be processed and shipped:​

The name, address and telephone number of the bank issuing your credit card
A photo copy of your credit card (both sides)
A photo copy of your personal identification card or driver's license
A signed credit card authorization form provided by Tackle Warehouse




Was  soll ich denn davon halten ? wollen die das auch alles haben wenn ich mit pay pal bestelle ?


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ja, das musste wohl machen. Aber funktioniert ab ner gewissen $-Summe nur so und wird recht schnell bearbeitet.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Für 100 USD und mehr muss man sich da aber registrieren lassen (mit Perso-Kopie und sowas).




.....


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

cooooooooooooles
schnäppchen


----------



## Tobatron (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Da wir ja wohl auch n Foto vom Perso gehen, oder ?
Frag mich nur was den das bringt wenn ich mit Pay Pal zahle... ?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Es gab früher wohl mit gehackten PayPal Accounts Probleme.

Das Foto brauchen die nicht. Du kannst die Kopie vom Perso schwärzen, es muss jedoch dein Name, Adresse und Unterschrift zu sehen sein. 

Wenn du keine 100 USD zusammen hast, kannst du die Info wohl ignorieren.


----------



## Tobatron (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Zählen die Versadkosten da jetzt auch mit zu ? Wollt mir ja nur die Rolle holen ...


----------



## Ikonengolf (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ all ,

wie es scheint zählen die Versandkosten leider dazu !  :c
Wollte auch nur die Viento um unter 100 US$ zu bleiben aber dann kam doch dieses Aussage:
Your Order Total is $123.99
Dann muss ich wohl nachher mal den Scanner anwerfen !
|uhoh:

Ciao  und  Petri...


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Tobatron schrieb:


> Zählen die Versadkosten da jetzt auch mit zu ? Wollt mir ja nur die Rolle holen ...



Keine Ahnung ich hab mich da nicht registrieren lassen, da ich keine Lust hatte (und habe) meinen Perso um die halbe Welt zu schicken. Ein Kumpel hat das ganze mitgemacht, da er unbedingt eine Rute wollte. Wenn größere Sachen anliegen gibt es ne Sammelbestellung und das läuft dann über ihn.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> wie es scheint zählen die Versandkosten leider dazu !  :c
> Wollte auch nur die Viento um unter 100 US$ zu bleiben aber dann kam doch dieses Aussage:
> ...




Wenn du mit Paypal zahlst und dir nur die Viento holst musst du nichts weiter machen, da bei Tacklewarehouse die Versandkosten nicht dazu zählen. Bei mir ist alles in 1 Minute erledigt gewesen. Ich habe noch nie etwas negatives von dem Laden gehört und viele Boardler bestellen dort. Natürlich kann der Versand ein paar Tage länger dauern durch den Zoll, aber mehr normaler weise nicht. Durch Paypal hat man noch extra Sicherheit dass man sein Geld nicht versemmelt.

Wenn man Pech hat bleibt das gute Stück beim Zoll hängen und es kommen auf den Gesamtbetrag incl. Versand nochmal 19% drauf.

Aber auf jedenfall hat es sich trotzdemnoch* FETT* gelohnt.


----------



## DokSnyder (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Befinde mich auch die ganze Zeit in einem stetigen Kampf mit mir selbst: kaufen oder nicht kaufen... arghh. So ein Angebot gibts leider echt nicht alle Tage.

|krach:


Ich warte nochmal ab was morgen im Angebot ist, dann entscheide ich.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Die Rolle ist geil und für dass Geld kannst du sie auch nach ein paar Monaten wieder für dass selbe Geld wie du sie gekauft hast wieder bei Ebay verkaufen, also geht da nix zum falsch machen.

Ich werde meine aber bestimmt nicht wieder verkaufen


----------



## Tobatron (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ich habe sie mir jetzt bestellt ... Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Rute dafür ...
Fische meistens Am Mittellandkanal vertikal von der Spundwand ... mit Jig-Köpfen bis max 15 g könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen wenn sie sich dannauch noch für die Fischerei mit T-Rig eignet bin ich doppelt glücklich ... so bis 100 Euro bis 2m und auf jeden Fall ne 2 Teilige da ich so gut wie immer mit dem Rad unterwegs bin . Vielen dank für die Tipps


----------



## Tobatron (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Habt ihr keine empfelungen für mich bin gerade im Shopping rausch


----------



## Ikonengolf (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

hiermit ernenne ich Dich offiziell zu meinem "Board - HERO"  :m
Einfach nur WELTKLASSE Deine Tip`s !!!  #6
Keine Ahnung wie man darauf kommt das trotz der Warmneldung bzw. trotz des Hinweises:
Your Order Total is $123.99
Bestellung mit PayPal ohne Legitimation mittels Personaldokumente funzt, aber trotzdem echt klasse das Du uns an Deinem Wissen teil haben lässt !  :vik:
Habe mir natürlich auch gleich eine geordert !  :q
Sollte dann mit 19% Zoll Gebühren etwa: 112 Euro sein, gelle ?
Gut das Bigtackle die Megaforce seit Wochen (versprochen waren 2-5 Tage) net liefern kann !
Die wird jetzt abbestellt !
Dank` Dir vielmals !!!

Ciao
       und
              Petri... |wavey:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@Ikonengolf
Das ist der Vorteil wenn man zu dumm für´s Englisch ist.|kopfkrat:q#d


----------



## Ikonengolf (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

ich glaube ich bin manchmal auch zu unentschlossen, bzw. zu feige ... |uhoh:
Auf jeden Fall freu` ich mich Dank Euch so ein MEGA Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben !!!  :vik:

Dank` Dir in jedem Fall... 

Ciao   und   Petri ...   #6


----------



## DokSnyder (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Sooo, habe mir gerade auf den letzten Drücker auch noch eine bestellt. Und dann die Kiste noch mit Kleinkram aufgefüllt. 

Juhuuu.:vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

*Willkommen im Club.*:m


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hehe, danke! :m

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt der Frühling bald. #a


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Megafreu, eben steht ein Transporter vor dem Fenster in weiß mit der Aufschrift FredEx und der Fahrer hat ein Päckchen genau in der richtigen größe in der Hand, ich raus mit einem Grinzen von einem Ohr bis zum anderen, so dass der Fahrer mich ganz blöd anschaut und sich denkt was geht den mit dem:k. Also rein ins Büro Karton auf den Schreibtsch, Schere raus und aufgemacht, oh man da ist sie mein Baby mit dem Namen Viiiiiiieeennnnto#a in einem wunderbaren blau. Kann dass den sein, ich glaube es ist mal gerade 3-4 Tage her mit einem Wochenende dazwischen. Foto gibt es am Mittwoch wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
               :z:z:z#g:z:z:z

PS: 
super Service vom Tackle Warehouse und dann habe ich eben noch einen schönen Aufkleber im Katon endeckt.


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hehe sauber, gratulation! Jetzt gehts rund.
Das ging ja schnell! Tacklewarehouse for president!

Hoffentlich kommt meine auch so schnell und ohne Zoll! :m

Gruß
Dok|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Wenn es so weitergeht garantiert nicht, weil hier der Zoll mitliest.


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Dann müssten die aber entweder alle Pakete von überall kontrollieren oder immer und überall alles lesen und dann noch die Hacker einschalten um rauszufinden wer wo was bestellt und wohin es geschickt wird, bzw. welches Zollamt zuständig ist. 

5-15€ für den ganzen Aufwand, das lohnt sich vermutlich kaum. Und wenn ich die doch zahlen muss ists ja auch nicht schlimm, geht mir im Prinzip nur um die Dauer die der Zoll den Kram einbehält.

Der Fisch will schliesslich endlich anbeissen dürfen, Frühling steht an!


----------



## spinnfischer77 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hat jemand mal dort eine rute gekauft würde mich für diese hier interessieren
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Mike_Iaconelli_Casting_Rods/descpage-DMICR.html


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Noch nicht leider. Wie eilig ist das denn? Bekomme nämlich gerade eine Kreditkarte zugeschickt, die auf mein $-Konto läuft weil ich so oft im Ausland bestelle. Laut Plan dauert das allerdings noch ca. 2 Wochen.
Sobald die da ist werde ich wieder bei Tacklewarehouse bestellen. 
Zufälligerweise würde mich die Mike Iaconelli auch interessieren, in der Extra Heavy Version. :m


Gruß
Dok


(Hätte die direkt mitbestellen sollen sehe ich gerade, ich Wurst, Versand wird dadurch nämlich nicht teurer. 
Naja, dann kommen halt das nächste mal wieder Kleinteile zusätzlich rein. )


----------



## spinnfischer77 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

so eilig ist das nicht es kann auch noch 2-3 wochen dauern für was willst du denn die rute denn nutzen?


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt meine auch so schnell und ohne Zoll! :m



FedEx ist super schnell und verzollt den Kram auch.



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Dann müssten die aber entweder alle Pakete von überall kontrollieren oder immer und überall alles lesen und dann noch die Hacker einschalten um rauszufinden wer wo was bestellt und wohin es geschickt wird, bzw. welches Zollamt zuständig ist.



Nö die schreiben das AB an und wollen die Login-Daten der Mitglieder haben. Dank der IP-Adresse wissen die dann auch ohne einen so großen Aufwand wer hinter den Namen DokSnyder steckt. 


Und bevor ein *...machen die doch eh nie...* kommt, sucht mal nach einem Posting von Thomas (Mod) da her er das mal kundgegeben, dass die das schon machen mussten. 

Das hier ist Steuerhinterziehung und kein Kinderkram. Wenn ihr was habt lasst es ordnungsgemäß verzollen. D.h. wenn man was im ferneren Ausland was findet sollte man schon mal durch sollte man schon den Zoll einplanen und nicht hoffen, dass es so durchgeht. Ansonsten soll man wohl auch in ebay UK auch Schnäppchen bekommen können.


----------



## Ikonengolf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

hey wie geht das denn ???|kopfkrat
Auch wenn ich es net verstehen kann ...
... Glückwunsch ...   :m
Dann könnte meine ja schon ab Morgen geliefert werden , gelle ? #6
Wenn man bedenkt das ich auf die Megaforce 100 TSHL hier in Deutschland bei BigTackle über einen Monat erfolglos gewartet habe :v

Frage am Rande vom Rookie an die Profi`s:
welche Schnur würdet Ihr für die Viento empfehlen ?
(ich dachte an Powerline, nur welche)  ???
Soll in jedem Fall fürs vertikalen in Anwendung kommen und da dann vermutlich an der "TotenRute" verspreche mir als Newbie ne Menge von der Twitch In Bar ! Quasi wenn es tiefer wird mit einem Fingerdruck ablassen und wenn es flacher wird mit einem Fingerdruch auf Twitch In Bar Aufspulen...
Werde mich als Rookie schon genug um den E-Motor, das Echolot, den Schiffsverkehr, etc. kümmern müssen, so das ich schon an Informations-Overload leiden werde und deshalb nach möglichen Erleichterungen suche...:q 

Danke  Ciao  und  Petri


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,
> 
> hey wie geht das denn ???|kopfkrat
> Auch wenn ich es net verstehen kann ...
> ...



Tacklewarehouseliferungen mit FedEx dauern selten mehr als 5 Tage. Rekord waren bisher 3 Tage, wenn man die Zeitverschiebung mit bedenkt ist das eine echte Leistung. 



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Frage am Rande vom Rookie an die Profi`s:
> welche Schnur würdet Ihr für die Viento empfehlen ?
> (ich dachte an Powerline, nur welche)  ???
> Soll in jedem Fall fürs vertikalen in Anwendung kommen und da dann vermutlich an der "TotenRute" verspreche mir als Newbie ne Menge von der Twitch In Bar ! Quasi wenn es tiefer wird mit einem Fingerdruck ablassen und wenn es flacher wird mit einem Fingerdruch auf Twitch In Bar Aufspulen...
> ...



Ich habe eine 10 lb PowerPro auf meinen Rollen (Daiwa Alphas und Shimano Calcutta TE 51 GT) zum Jiggen. Bisher hab ich keine Probleme damit und werde zum Jiggen auch bei der PowerPro bleiben.


----------



## cren (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hi Ikonengolf

Wo Dein Paket ist kannst Du doch online kontrollieren. Tacklewarehouse hat Dir doch eine Mail geschrieben wo Du alles "tracken" kannst.
Steht sogar das Lieferdatum online!


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ich empfehle jedem sie hier schlau zu machen,

http://www.zoll.de/index.html

und dann danach auch zu handeln.

Glück ist wenn die Sendunge nicht Wochenbeim Zoll rumliegen.


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> FedEx ist super schnell und verzollt den Kram auch.
> 
> *Das hier ist Steuerhinterziehung* und kein Kinderkram. Wenn ihr was habt lasst es ordnungsgemäß verzollen. D.h. wenn man was im ferneren Ausland was findet sollte man schon mal durch sollte man schon den Zoll einplanen und nicht hoffen, dass es so durchgeht. Ansonsten soll man wohl auch in ebay UK auch Schnäppchen bekommen können.


 

Fed Ex ists bei mir zum ersten mal, wenn die das direkt verzollen: um so besser, und vor allem: umso schneller.

Steuerhinterziehung ists nicht, wenn das durch den Zoll läuft und die kein Geld von mir wollen. Ist ja nicht so als würde nicht drauf stehen was drin ist, bzw. was es kostet. Ausserdem versuche ich ja nicht da irgendwas zu hinterziehen. Klingt ja fast so aus deinem Mund als wollte ich hier verhindern was zu bezahlen, oder würde den Zoll in die grobe Kalkulation nicht einberechnen... #d

Steht einfach dran: "Ordnungsgemäß verzollt" auf so einem gelben Aufkleber. Damit mach ich mir dann keinen Kopf. Die werden wohl besser wissen was die damit meinen als ich.


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



spinnfischer77 schrieb:


> so eilig ist das nicht es kann auch noch 2-3 wochen dauern für was willst du denn die rute denn nutzen?


 

Da ich leider zu doof bin gerade mehrere Zitate in einen Post zu machen, muss ich leider mehrere Posts machen. 

Wollte damit so 30-50g Jerks und Gummis werfen, ich hoffe die taugt auf dem Gebiet was. Jedenfalls sollte die da taugen, nach dem was ich so gelesen hab. Ausserdem eine 
Five-Year Limited Warranty  die mir sehr zusagt.  
@ Ikonengolf: Bin mit PowerPro sehr zufrieden, eine 10Lbs wird auf meine Viento kommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Steuerhinterziehung ists nicht, wenn das durch den Zoll läuft und die kein Geld von mir wollen.




Doch, dann musst du mit den ganzen Kram zum Zollamt und das selbst verzollen lassen... Daher umsobesser wenn FedEx das macht oder EMS/DHL (wer auch immer).


----------



## Zusser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Möchte auch nicht die Freude über den fehlenden Zoll bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer versauen...

Aber die Zollrechnung kommt definitiv nach. Ich hatte im Dezember insgesamt drei Multis bei Tackle Warehouse bestellt.
Alle per FedEx International Prioriy liefen lassen.

Die erste kam mit dem Vermerk "Freigut" an, der Zusteller wollte keine Kohle. Was hab' ich mich gefreut! :vik:
Also eine Woche später die zweite bestellt, prompte Lieferung und 34€ an den Zusteller bezahlt. Pech, dachte ich mir und hab die dritte Rolle bestellt. Man hofft halt. Diesmal wieder "Freigut", prima 2 von 3 ohne Steuer, was will man mehr.

Nu ja, die erste  Rechnung von FedEx über 34,94€ kam Ende Januar (für Rolle 1), die zweite für Rolle 3 ist letzte Woche eingetrudelt.:c

Schön ist auch, dass nicht nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer berechnet wird, sondern auch 11,90€ FedEx Vorlageprovision.

Also, freut euch wenn ihr billig und gut bei Tackle Warehouse bestellen könnt, aber glaubt nicht dass ihr um die Steuer rumkommt. Aber was solls, trotzdem kann man dort günstig kaufen...

erwin


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Zusser schrieb:


> Schön ist auch, dass nicht nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer berechnet wird, sondern auch 11,90€ FedEx Vorlageprovision.
> 
> erwin


 

Kommt die immer bei FedEx dazu? Das wäre ja schade. Naja, dafür gehts schnell. #6


----------



## Zusser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Jep, immer. Kannst natürlich versuchen mit FedEX zu diskutieren, dass sie nicht beauftrag hast, deine Sendung zu verzollen und du deshalb auch keine Vorlageprovision bezahlst.

Angeblich (!) kann man mit viel hin und her und Verbraucherberatungsstelle etc. damit durchkommen. Aber wegen 12€ ???


erwin


----------



## Ikonengolf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ cren ,

Danke für den Tip !
Nun meine Viento wird Morgen wohl noch net kommen denn die ist aktuell noch auf dem falschen Kontinent  :c
( NEWARK, NJ )

@ all ,

ich denke mal der Steuer Aspekt sollte net überbewertet werden ...
Wenn unseren oberen 10.000 Ihre Kohle in die Schweiz oder nach Luxemburg oder die Cayman Islands schaffen dann muss dat fehlende Steuer Geld woanders herkommen. Net zu vergessen, das ja durch die vielen gelockerten Grenzen viele Zoll BEAMTE quasi ohne Aufgabengebiet waren !!!
Oh ist da ein wenig Ironie am Start ?
Keine Ahnung aber vor vielen Monden bekam ich Post vom Zoll wegen einer 2 Jahre zurückliegenden ebay Aktivität !
Es ging um eine Speicherkarte für die ich mehr Zoll zahlen durfte als sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt wert war und die nicht mehr existierte !
Wie gesagt wenn ich die Viento in USA ordere muss ich die Zoll Gebühren einplanen, wenn dann auch mal einer durchflutscht is dat och oke denk` ich mal...
... solange sich Herren wie Zumwinkel ungerecht behandelt fühlen, oder ?
Ich für meinen Fall denke Politik sollte hier eine Nebenrolle spielen und drücke allen (auch mir) die daumen mal ein wenig GLÜCK zu haben...

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

wenn auch erst in ein paar Tagen aber ich bekomme auch einen Sticker !!! :-D

Ciao  und  Petri...   #6


----------



## DokSnyder (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Naja, macht ja nix, ist ja schon ein guter Service. Kann man nix sagen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nu ja, die erste  Rechnung von FedEx über 34,94€ kam Ende Januar (für Rolle 1), die zweite für Rolle 3 ist letzte Woche eingetrudelt.:c



Wie jetzt ?
Hatte letztens auch so ein "Freigut" Paket von Fedex und hab den Paketboten extra nochmal drauf angesprochen warum ich keinen Zoll zahlen muss , obwohl von TW auf den Rechnungen ja immer alles korekt angegeben wird. Der wussts aber auch nciht und meinte nur "ist diesmal Zollfrei".

---> Bei solchen "Freigut" Paketen flattert die Rechnung dann später ins Haus ? Hat da ncih wer Erfahrung mit ?

Bis jetzt musst ich bei Fedex immer driekt bezahlen wenn sies geliefert haben.


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Zusser schrieb:


> Möchte auch nicht die Freude über den fehlenden Zoll bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer versauen...
> 
> Aber die Zollrechnung kommt definitiv nach. Ich hatte im Dezember insgesamt drei Multis bei Tackle Warehouse bestellt.
> Alle per FedEx International Prioriy liefen lassen.
> ...



hört sich ein bisschen dubios an ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Zusser schrieb:


> Jep, immer. Kannst natürlich versuchen mit FedEX zu diskutieren, dass sie nicht beauftrag hast, deine Sendung zu verzollen und du deshalb auch keine Vorlageprovision bezahlst.
> 
> Angeblich (!) kann man mit viel hin und her und Verbraucherberatungsstelle etc. damit durchkommen. Aber wegen 12€ ???
> 
> ...



Jop das geht. :q

In der EMail von FedEx stand drin, dass der Auftraggeber doe Vorlageprovision zu zahlen hätte und FedEx gezwungen wäre dies zu machen, da einige Leute das Paket dann doch nicht haben wollen und FedEx auf den Zollkosten sitzt. 

Da die Verbraucherberatungsstellegesagt hat, dass der Auftraggeber jemand anderes wäre (der der versendet) hab ich mal bei FedEx angerufen und den Typen das so erzählt. Darauf musste ich keine 12 Euro extra zahlen. 

In einer zweiten EMail stand drin, wenn man das sofort überweist (innerhalb einer Woche) braucht man die Vorlageprovision ebenfalls nicht zahlen. Aber da solltet ihr euch selbst nochmal erkundigen, ob das immernoch so wäre. Weil an der Tür kassieren die ebenfalls die 12 Euro ab.


----------



## Zusser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> hört sich ein bisschen dubios an ?! |kopfkrat



Was davon?

Du hast also andere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Erzähl mal...


erwin


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

nene, :q bisher habe ich noch nicht in den USA bestellt...

Ich finde es nur ein bisschen seltsam, dass du im Nachhinein die Gebühren zahlen  musstest ?! 

Wenn, dann wird doch normalerweise gleich kassiert?!


----------



## Zusser (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@Hackersepp
Ja, das fand ich allerdings auch seltsam. |bigeyes

Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, macht das aber auch wieder Sinn. Hat der Zoll viel zu tun hat, macht er einfach eine Kopie von der Originalrechnung auf der ja alles Wesentliche draufsteht und erstellt für diese Rechnung dann, wenn die Zollbeamten Zeit dafür haben, den Steuer-/Zollbescheid.

Meine FedEXx Rechnungen haben als Anlage tatsächlich die "Zollanmeldung/Steuerbescheid" und eine Kopie der Originalrechnung von Tackle Warehouse angeheftet.

Die USA-Bestellerei als solche ist übrigens nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen absolut empfehlenswert, nach 36-48 Stunden war immer die bestellte Ware bei mir! 
Da kommt mancher deutscher Shop nicht mit.

erwin


----------



## spinnfischer77 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Wieviel will der zoll den haben wenn man was bezahlen muss!!!!
irgendwie komme ich da nicht hinter |kopfkrat
Ist es aus der usa jetzt billiger oder nicht!!!


----------



## spinnfischer77 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

so wie ich das jetzt nachgelesen habe verstehe ich das so!
preis des artikels + versand+fedex+ im schlimmsten fall 19% für den zoll.
ist das korrekt?????:m


----------



## Janbr (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Spinnfischer

Warenwert+Versandgebuehren+Transport+evtl. Handlinggebuehren= Zollwert

Je nach Gegenstand (siehe hier http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds/cgi-bin/tarchap?Lang=DE) kommt dann Zoll dazu plus 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Khaane (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Bei Fedex ist Vorsicht geboten, die zocken wie gesagt mächtig ab - Ich persönlich bestelle sehr sehr ungern über Fedex.

Die sind zwar pfeilschnell aber auch extrem teuer.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei Fedex ist Vorsicht geboten, die zocken wie gesagt mächtig ab - Ich persönlich bestelle sehr sehr ungern über Fedex.



So gehen die Meinungen auseinander , ich lasse sehr gerne von Fedex liefern , geht schnell und sicher und vor allem Regeln sie halt idr. den Zoll kram.
Zahl lieber 10€ mehr , hab dafür aber kein Stundenlanges rumgehampel beim Zollamt (und arschteure Parkplätze in der Innenstadt kommen ja auch ncoh dazu ...).


----------



## cren (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hi

Habe heute nach 3 Tagen!!!!! meine Viento:k und meine Daiwa Iaconelli Cast Rod 8' Extra Hvy:k         mit Fedex bekommen!!!
Echt super schneller Service...... Freu:m:m

Das die so eine Lange Rute quer übern Teich schicken........

Super werde da wohl Stammkunde....

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Ikonengolf (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

...  und warum ist meine Viento noch in Paris ? ...

|kopfkrat  |bigeyes  #d    |gr:  |evil:  :c

bloß gut das noch immer Winter is...

Welche Schnur soll  ich mir holen für die Viento |kopfkrat

Soll in jedem Fall zum Vertikalen und dort wohl auch für die "Tote Rute" zum Einsatz kommen.
Vielleicht aber auch zum "Dropshotten"  |bigeyes  :g  

Ciao  und  Petri ...   :m


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Bei mir kommt eine gelbe Pro Power drauf die ich hier gekauft habe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Pro-Spectr...item51909d0f8d

Bei dieser Schnur hast du keine weiteren Kosten, da der Preis incl.  Versand 28,49$ deutlich unter 22,00 Euro liegt.


----------



## Ikonengolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

stimmt, das mit der Zollfreien Einfuhrgrenze von unter 22,- Euro (inkl. Versand) ist ein echtes Argument ! #6
Ich habe mir jetzt aber schon des nachtens folgende bestellt:
*[FONT=&quot]POWERLINE - RED ROYAL 0.10mm - 250m[/FONT]*
ist etwas teurer aber dafür schön dünn und mit hoher Tragkraft und invisible Faktor.
Denke auch das ich die als "Oberschnur" für 2 Rollen nutzen werden, denn 125 Meter sollten jeweils reichen. 

PS: meine Viento ist immer noch in Paris  

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## DokSnyder (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



cren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe heute nach 3 Tagen!!!!! meine Viento:k und meine Daiwa Iaconelli Cast Rod 8' Extra Hvy:k mit Fedex bekommen!!!


 

Hehe sauber, Du hast es richtig gemacht! :m Die Rute werde dann in 1-2 Wochen erst bestellen.
Das beantwortet günstigerweise auch Spinnfischers Frage nach dem Versand der Ruten, scheint wohl lein Problem zu sein. 


@Spinnfischer77: Im Prinzip kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass Du, wie oben schonmal angedeutet, den Gesamtpreis den Du Tacklewarehouse überweisen musstest hier in DT. versteuern musst. Bei manchen Zöllnern kommt der Versand nicht dazu, dann hast Du Glück. FedEx kommt dann scheinbar auch obendrauf.


Z.B: 100 € hat Versand + Rute gekostet (Z.B. die Mike Iaconelli für 99$ + 30$ Versand=130$=100€)
Darauf kommen dann 19€ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, und im zweifelsfall noch 11€ für FedEx.
Wären dann 130€, im schlimmsten Fall.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Z.B: 100 € hat Versand + Rute gekostet (Z.B. die Mike Iaconelli für 99$ + 30$ Versand=130$=100€)
> Darauf kommen dann 19€ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, und im zweifelsfall noch 11€ für FedEx.
> Wären dann 130€, im schlimmsten Fall.



Als ganz groben Wert (für Rechenfaule) kann man sich den Gesamtpreis in USD einfach in Euro umschreiben. Also 130 USD werden zu ~ 130 Euro.


----------



## Ikonengolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ all ,
@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

so meine Viento (auch mit Tacklewarehouse - Sticker)  :q  hat endlich Paris verlassen !!!   #6
Die war soooo lange dort, hoffentlich isses jetzt net ein Pariser ???   |bigeyes  :g  :v

Ciao  und  Petri...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@Ikonengolf
Klasse freut mich für dich, und auch schon ausgiebig dran rumgefummelt?

Wird Zeit dass es wärmer wird.


----------



## Ikonengolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

oh Mann ich würde soooo gern` fummeln...:q
Aber die Viento hat grad` erst Paris verlassen !?! :c
Hat dort wohl 27 Stunden Stadtrundfahrt gemacht ?  :g
Na wat soll`s  kommt Rolle und Schnur halt zeitgleich...  #6

Dir `nen schicken Abend und uns allen `nen baldigen Frühling. :vik:
Nur noch knapp 5 Wochen bis zur Thunder - Pause  |bigeyes

PS:
Schluss mit Froschschenkel!!!  (Doppel "sch" gibt`s  sowas?)

23:23 Uhr Viento ist in Good Old Germany  (Frankfurt am Main)  !!!   :-D

Ciao  und  Petri


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> oh Mann ich würde soooo gern` fummeln...:q
> Aber die Viento hat grad` erst Paris verlassen !?! :c



Soso...


----------



## Ikonengolf (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hurra,

Sie ist da !   |wavey:
Sie ist da !   |wavey:
Sie ist da !   |wavey:

und der Sticker war auch mit im Päckchen !   #6
Kommentag von Madame die meine Hippeligkeit gar net verstehn` konnte: "Schicke Verpackung"  !

Sie ist so schon leicht und so schööön blau !!!   :q

Schickes WE wüscht Euch...

Ingolf...   :m


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Hurra,
> 
> Sie ist da !   |wavey:
> Sie ist da !   |wavey:
> ...




Dir auch, nimmst du sie auch mit ins Bett???


----------



## Ikonengolf (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

@ 3.2.1. mein Zander ,

na mal seh`n ob die heut` mit mir ins Bettchen darf ?!?  |kopfkrat
Grad` eben kam die Spule Powerline von GigaFish , Red Royal , 250 Meter - 0,10mm - 10,1 KG !
Das sind auch keine 40 Stunden nach der Bestellung ! #6
Spitzenwert !  :q
Ist zwar net ganz billig aber Versandkostenfrei und auf Rechnung mit 30 Tagen Zahlungsziel !
Und die Powerline Schnüre sollen ja auch in der Stärke und Tragfähigkeit recht stimmig sein !  #6
Also kann da auch `ne echte Empfehlung für Aussprechen.  :vik:

Ciao  Petri  und  ein schickes WE...
...wünscht Dir (Euch)  Ingolf...


----------



## spinnfischer77 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

So beschlossene sache nächste woche bestell ich mir eine rute ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.
hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den ruten!!!!
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Mike_Iaconelli_Casting_Rods/descpage-DMICR.html

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/American_Rodsmith_Limit_Stix_Casting_Rods/descpage-ARLSCR.html
M F G


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



cren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe heute nach 3 Tagen!!!!! meine Viento:k und meine Daiwa Iaconelli Cast Rod 8' Extra Hvy:k         mit Fedex bekommen!!!
> Echt super schneller Service...... Freu:m:m
> ...




Wie siehts mit der rute aus ist sie gut verarbeitet hast du ein transportrohr oder ähnliches dazu  bekommen.
was hast du jetzt für beide sachen bezahlt.
M F G


----------



## cren (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hi

Also die Rute ist Top verarbeitet!
Sieht echt edel aus und liegt super in der Hand.
Die Rute kommt Ohne Transport Rohr und ohne Tasche. Tackle Warehouse hat eigene Papprohre indem Sie die Ruten verschicken.
Denk dran die Rute ist einteilig hab noch nich richtig nachgemessen müsste aber bei 2,43m liegen. Da brauchst Du ein Grosses Auto:q.



Gruss
Sascha


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

wollte mir die 6,4 med heavy holen


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

so habe mir jetzt auch was bestellt hoffe habe alles richtig gemacht:vik:


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

so habe gerade eine mail bekommen das ich nochmal 33dollar überweisen soll und die wollen von mir das ich was ausfülle mit ausweis oder führerschein kann mir da mal jemand helfen ist echt wichtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

kann mir keiner helfen???????????????|kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Via PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlt?


----------



## spinnfischer77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

paypal.
Aber da ich 2 sachen gekauft habe wollen die nochmal 33 dollar und ich soll irgenwie eine mail mit bankdaten und perso oder führerschein schicken. aber mein englisch ist nicht der burner und die übersetzer im netz sind voll fürn a....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Wird anscheinend nach Lust und Laune so von TWH gefordert. Ich hab damals auch via PayPal bezahlt und musste gar nichts schicken. Anscheinend gab/gibt es aber auch einige die Kopien verschicken müssen obwohl sie mit PayPal bezahlt haben. Sorry das Dir das jetzt nicht wirklich hilft, aber warte mal bis morgen. Jetzt ist es schon ziemlich spät und außerdem noch Samstag


----------



## spinnfischer77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

ja haste natürlich recht aber ich habe die ware schon bezahlt bis auf die 33 dollar und so wie sie schreiben habe ich 48std zeit ansonsten wird der auftrag zurückgezogen.
was der scheiss soll ich könnte :v


----------



## DokSnyder (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hm, haben die auch gesagt warum die weitere 33$ haben wollen? Das müssten die doch vorher wissen. Seltsam.

Ich musste noch nie was an TWH schicken. Ist zwar auch nicht meine erste TWH-Bestellung aber auch damals war nix gefordert.
Allerdings wird das mit Ausweis häufiger gefordert. Hab ich bei verschiedenen Transaktionen machen müssen, allerdings noch nie bei Angelkram, da gings um mehr. Da muss wenn möglich die Adresse drauf stehen. Ich habs dann mit dem Scanner eingescannt und per email als Anhang versendet.


Wenns am Englisch liegt: Wenn Du willst können wir morgen mal den Text zusammen durchgehen, dann kann ich Dir genau sagen was die wollen.
Weiss allerdings noch nicht wann ich zuhause bin, bin den ganzen Tag unterwegs.

Gruß |wavey:
Dok


----------



## spinnfischer77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

okay das können wir machen:vik:


----------



## cren (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hi

Ich musste auch die Papiere schicken. Da scannst Du eben Deinen Ausweis und füllst die Papiere aus scannst die auch noch und schickst denen das per E-Mail.
Dann wird das bearbeitet und geht auch recht fix.

Die 33$ sind Versandkosten (Ich denke Du hast eine Rute und noch ein oder Paar Teile bestellt.) Die können nichts mit der Rute zusammen verschicken!!!! Ist auch besser für die Rute #6.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

PS: Das mit den Papieren musst Du nur einmal machen. Das machen die weil die in Amerika schon mal Probleme mit gehackten Paypal Accounts gehabt haben. Deshalb alles über 100$ Warenwert Papiere ausfüllen.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## spinnfischer77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Danke werde ich jetzt machen #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



cren schrieb:


> PS: Das mit den Papieren musst Du nur einmal machen. Das machen die weil die in Amerika schon mal Probleme mit gehackten Paypal Accounts gehabt haben. Deshalb alles über 100$ Warenwert Papiere ausfüllen.


Seit wann das? TWH ist der einzige Shop der das verlangt.


----------



## daKorby (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Servus,

ich kram den Thread mal wieder raus.

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich will mir eine Shimano Calcutta 200B bei TWH bestellen weil es diese bei uns in Deutschland nicht gibt. Da ich der englischen Sprache nicht mehr so mächtig bin und praktisch nichts verstehe von dem ganzen Zeug was da Steht, würde mich interessieren mit wie viel Versandkosten und vor allem mit wie viel Zoll ich rechnen muss. 

Ungefähre Angaben reichen vollkommen aus jungs#6

Die Rolle kostet 199,95 US Dollar

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!!


Gruß Kurbe


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Günstigster Versand wäre,

FedEx International Economy  	
*$38.00*
Delivery in 5 business days

Zoll ist in dem Fall 19% MwSt + 3,5%Einfuhrsteuer


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ach ja, die Daiwa gibt es gerade als Daily Special wieder im Angebot für 99 Mäuse 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html


----------



## daKorby (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Servus,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das wären dann nach meiner Rechnung etwas über 220 euro.
Wäre schon eine Überlegung Wert.

Gruß Kurbe


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Wenn Du über PayPal zahlst musst Du mit einem etwas schlechteren Kurs rechnen, damit finanzieren die Brüder sich. 

Zitat von https://www.paypal-deutschland.de/privatkunden/was-ist-paypal/gebuehren.html#currency:

Zahlungen in fremder Währung: Wenn wir Zahlungen für Sie in eine andere Währung umrechnen, erheben wir eine Wechselkursgebühr von 2,5 Prozent auf den marktüblichen Wechselkurs. Das passiert also zum Beispiel, wenn Sie in einer Fremdwährung bezahlen und kein Guthaben in dieser Währung in Ihrem PayPal-Konto haben. Ein ähnlicher Fall ist, wenn Sie Geld in einer anderen Währung von ihrem PayPal-Konto auf Ihr Bankkonto abbuchen. Und: Wenn Sie Zahlungen in fremder Währung empfangen, fällt der Fixpreis von 0,35 Euro in der jeweiligen Landeswährung an.


----------



## cluemenati (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Hatte in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass man bei dem Shop noch irgendwie 10 bzw. 15% rabatt bekommt..._*
@Torsk
*_Wie kommst du genau auf die 38$ ?
Was würde denn der Versand nach Kanada kosten?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*



cluemenati schrieb:


> Wie kommst du genau auf die 38$ ?



- Sachen in den Warenkorb

- Checkout

- Ausfüllen - Proceed

- Versandart wählen (hier stehen dann die Versandkosten)


----------



## Khaane (19. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Wer bei Tacklewarehouse sowieso bestellt, für den ist der 15% Gutschein sicher interessant - Alternativ gibt es noch den bekannten 10% Gutschein.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/?coup=LABORDAY15

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/?MALONE=1

Gruß
Khaane


----------



## pely66 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

wie ist am besten zu betzalen pay pal ,visa uberweisung?????`
ich wollte eine rolle und 270 m power pro 15 lbs kaufen.
oder Kaufe ich am beste nur die rolle dan uberstrichen nicht die 100grenze.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Die 100 Euro knackst du so, oder so, weil noch 34 - 38 Dollar Versand dazu kommt. 

Bezahlung = PayPal


----------



## cluemenati (21. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Kostet jetzt wohl 109$. Überlege mir ernsthaft die ROlle zu bestellen. Ist die als Einsteigermodell zu empfehlen?


----------



## DokSnyder (21. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ich bin mit der Viento echt zufrieden, allerdings kann ich keine großen Vergleiche anstellen leider. Das sollten andere, die mehr Ahnung haben, machen.
Ich komme mit Ködern ab 10g gut klar, hab die Rolle aber auch auf einer 10-50g Speedmaster, die Rute gibt also auch nicht viel mehr her nach unten. Wie weit die Rolle da noch runtergeht kann ich jetzt nach einigem fischen trotzdem nur schwer beurteilen. Bei mir ist das auch meine Erste Baitcaster gewesen, als Einsteigermodell der gehobenen Qualitätsstufe sicher nicht schlecht. Kostet hier in Dt. ja häufig auch den vollen Preis von 200€.
Finde den komischen, oft verhöhnten, "Twitchin Bar" allerdings z.b. echt super: vom Kajak kann man das Ding einhändig bedienen, man hat mal eine Hand mehr frei, man kann schnell mal ein paar Zentimeter Schnur einholen oder straffen etc. Gibts natürlich auch bei der Megaforce, aber halt nicht mit der Qualität. Dass das ein Teil ist, was zusätzlich kaputt gehen kann ist allerdings auch klar.


----------



## DokSnyder (27. September 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Viento für 99$ bei Tacklewarehouse*

Ah, falls mal jemand den Malone Gutschein verwendet hat: Man kann den nur einmal verwenden, überlegt also für was Ihr ihn verwendet. Musste die 10% das letzte mal noch nachzahlen, weil meiner schon verwendet wurde. :g


----------

